# My future loft design!!! So excited!!!



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

He will be building this inside of a barn using 2 of the barn walls. The aviaries will be mounted on the side of the barn. I will be flying my YBs my first year out of the OB section because i don't have a OB team. Then we will be extending the loft the next year to house the YBs. The small dashes are the aviaries (which is spelled wrong in the diagram  )the aviaries will be californian style. Then the dotted lines are divider walls that can be folded down so that i can let the hens and the cocks together (will take pictures when they get built to explain). Needless to say i am sooooooooo excited!!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks pretty good!! When are you starting on the loft? You're not planning on trying to fly YB's this year are you?


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Looks pretty good!! When are you starting on the loft? You're not planning on trying to fly YB's this year are you?


No way!!!!! Hopefully i will be able to fly then next year with the luck i have been having. I am not sure when we are going to start it we got the studs yesterday but we will just be building on weekends when it is warm until summer. But my dad is a pretty good carpenter so it will get built soon


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

*good deal zimmzimm*

thats great zimm.im glad you are moving forward.similiar to my set-up.i would only question later when you have young and old bird flyers,where will the ybs go?


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

k-will said:


> thats great zimm.im glad you are moving forward.similiar to my set-up.i would only question later when you have young and old bird flyers,where will the ybs go?


We will be building another 2 rooms and aviaries next to the OB section. What i forgot to mention is we are building the inside sections in our barn so that the right wall (the one by the breeder cocks) and the wall the aviaries are mounted on are already there. Then the aviaries will be on the outside of the barn. We did this so that we had 2 walls and a roof already built. Which was good for me because I could convince my dad to make it bigger


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm not too good at this building stuff, but if you can, make your cock sections bigger than the hens section.
When you have your breeders together, you'll have double the birds in there and with the babies.......well, that's LOTS of birds.
Then when you eventually get to flying OB's, the same will happen, regardless of whether you fly widowhood or natural.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I'm not too good at this building stuff, but if you can, make your cock sections bigger than the hens section.
> When you have your breeders together, you'll have double the birds in there and with the babies.......well, that's LOTS of birds.
> Then when you eventually get to flying OB's, the same will happen, regardless of whether you fly widowhood or natural.


That is why the dotted line dividing the section is a wall that folds down half way up so when they are put together they will have access to both sides. So I won't have to have perches in the cocks section either.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

zimmzimm,youve done your homework havent you?i just noticed the dotted lines myself.looks like a good plan.just dont forget about your yb rooms.next year will arrive quick.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

erm how you gonna get in there lol??


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Pigeon lower said:


> erm how you gonna get in there lol??


Not exactly sure what you mean but there will be doors on both sections. Here is how the wall will work:


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

k-will said:


> zimmzimm,youve done your homework havent you?i just noticed the dotted lines myself.looks like a good plan.just dont forget about your yb rooms.next year will arrive quick.


Don't worry i won't


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> That is why the dotted line dividing the section is a wall that folds down half way up so when they are put together they will have access to both sides. So I won't have to have perches in the cocks section either.


Ok. Just wanted to make sure. You're doing good so far.......


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Ok. Just wanted to make sure. You're doing good so far.......


Thanks good to know


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Progress Update*

Today we had school off because of the primaries and people voting in our school. So my dad stayed home and we started on the loft.  Right now we have part of the front big wall done and it is attached. We may finish all of the framing today or maybe just the front it depends on how fast we work.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Pigeon lower did I answer your question?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> Today we had school off because of the primaries and people voting in our school. So my dad stayed home and we started on the loft.  Right now we have part of the front big wall done and it is attached. We may finish all of the framing today or maybe just the front it depends on how fast we work.


Sounds like Dad is as excited about this as YOU are!! LOL


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Sounds like Dad is as excited about this as YOU are!! LOL


This is true LOL


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

We finished the front wall and then did the solid center divider wall. Good thing my dad knows what he is doing because i would have put the end wall on first and then not have been able to put the center wall in


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Update*

We have all the walls framed except the fold down wall dividing the breeder sections (we ran out of wood  ). It rained an insane amount yesterday. We live on top of a big hill and our yard is very wet which is unusual. So in order for us to get the trailer out of the back barn (to get the wood) the ground needs to freeze and stay frozen tomorrow. So lets hope it freezes.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

What happened to my attachment on the first post?


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

We are definitely making some progress.  We have all the walls up except the divider wall in the breeders section. We are putting a wire ceiling up (so that I can ketch them easily). We have 3/4 of that done in the OB sections but we ran out of wire so we have to go buy more. We will probably get the inside done within the next week but it will be about a month and a half before we get the aviaries up because it is still cold here.  I am so excited to get my birds in there but I am going to have to force my self to be patient so that we can get the nest-boxes and perches up.  Will the birds be ok in there without an aviary for about a month?


----------

